# Nanocubes



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Where can I find decently priced nanos? Also, which is better: JBJ nanocubes or Oceanic biocubes?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

try: http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/

There are some on specials that are pretty cheap


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

aww, the nano that they have on sale that I want doesn't have lighting included ): but thanks for the site!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Having owned a jbj, I have to say Oceanics are better.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*nanos*



Cypher said:


> Having owned a jbj, I have to say Oceanics are better.


hi, any opinion on the current usa?
their 24g is on sale for 255.
mind you, pet smart has the oceanic 29 for 299...
????
thanks


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link and referal, We will also match anybody's prices on the Aquapod 24G Nano tank. ;-D


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

teemee said:


> hi, any opinion on the current usa?
> their 24g is on sale for 255.
> mind you, pet smart has the oceanic 29 for 299...
> ????
> thanks


teemee, 299 for a biocube at petsmart in toronto??????????????

did you see this in person? or on their website (which seems to divert to US)

if 299, im bhuying one tonight~!~~~~~~~~


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> teemee, 299 for a biocube at petsmart in toronto??????????????
> 
> did you see this in person? or on their website (which seems to divert to US)
> 
> if 299, im bhuying one tonight~!~~~~~~~~


teemee, you are incorrect. i called petsmart and it is 460 there as well...


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I believe he was refferring to this petsmart.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804467&ab=hp_lv_fish


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Flazky said:


> I believe he was refferring to this petsmart.
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804467&ab=hp_lv_fish


yuppers, US tho


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

PACMAN said:


> yuppers, US tho


unfortunately we do not live in THAT country LOL


----------

